# Haibike Flyon



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Dont know if it was posted previous
https://www.haibike.com/en/INT/flyon/bikes

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Not available until early 2020 and the Flyon systems adds 2k to the price of a comparable Bosch or Shimano bike.

Apparently the motor is too fast and torquey for the American market, so it’s gotta be detuned.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Although it is being touted as the latest and greatest the motor is not a new concept although it has been refined over the years:

https://www.electricbike.com/tq-mid-drive-german-hot-rod/

However it has always been known as "the most powerful...." which given the fact that at this point it has been pretty much proven that eBikes don't need to be all that powerful, especially given the way the laws are written and also due to public input/outcry, whatev, and fear that they will become more powerful the Flyon seems to prove that to be coming true. And being manufactured by one of the leading proponents of the PBP Class regs to boot.

The Flyon has long chain stays, is heavy and to me quite frankly ugly due to the anaconda down tube. As mentioned the cost will be more in a market where the costs are arguably already too high. If the motor is too fast and torques to high for the US market what does that make it for the lesser kmh/wattage regs for the EU? It really begs the question of where Haibike is going with the Flyon.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Agreed, it's butt ugly, with geegaws designed to appeal to... Someone I suppose.

My guess is they'll release it here with a premium model at 750w and try to grab sales from everyone else selling "puny" 250w motors. The thing hauls ass in a straight line up a road, and that always thrills some people.






It's an interesting motor design. Way over built, I wonder if they'll come out with something smaller, lighter, less power?

https://www.tq-e-mobility.com/en/TQ-HPR-120S/Motor-technology


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Maybe the European market is different than North America?

What I see happening in mtb ebikes:

Group one: higher power ebikes sold for general purpose riding and as alternatives to motos. These bikes can be heavier and relatively less expensive because this market group doesn’t care. These bikes will have more range, torquey motors, and full throttles.

Group two: low power ebikes for mountain bikers who want assist, but also want a true mountain bike that is agile, has quality suspension, and is not heavy. These bikes will be more expensive because light weight and high efficiency cost more. In this group I expect to see bikes with removable motor and battery system. Throttles for walking only.

Group three: emoto, high power, throttle, nuff said.

There will tons of in between of course, the industry will have to fumble its way along the path as buyer preferences mature.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Nurse Ben said:


> Maybe the European market is different than North America?
> 
> What I see happening in mtb ebikes:
> 
> ...


Yup, I agree.

For the US specifically. Sort of the same in the EU, but with less disparity, if that makes sense. There, there is the group who wants just enough power and wants it to handle like a bike, so lighter than they are now. The second group who just wants to peg the current type of emtbs all the time, and therefore want more range, and a few who are outside the regs altogether. It's harder to get away with that there though.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

If i'm going to ride an ebike, 40 vs 45 lb doesn't make much of a difference. Having 50% more power and 50% more range is worth 12.5% more weight.
I like the way the Flyon bikes look too.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

Latest news for the Flyon. I was seriously considering a purchase next year when they will be available... Until I saw the weight: 28 kgs / 61lbs.... Nope.

https://www.emtb-news.de/news/en/haibike-xduro-nduro-10-0-flyon-review-business-or-economy/


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

The Luna Apollo has twice as big a battery almost, 1100wh, and with the Bafang Ultra weighs in at 60lbs.. So certainly lacks the caché of the Haibike but if the two went side by side I think you wouldn't be able to tell much difference performance wise. 

The reviews of how well it climbs is a direct result of the fact that it has far more wattage available than the "250w" bikes they are used to and that power sucks battery and 630wh isn't that much to play with at that rate. Even at lower watts the extra weight will affect range and handling too. That and it's ugly and those head tube vents are going to suck in water and dust as much as air. 

However as I said before I have no idea where Haibike is going with the Flyon.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

craigsj said:


> Ghastly.
> 
> Rocky Mountain's bikes offer up to 108 Nm of torque IIRC. They're also 48V 20A peak so I suspect the power is not that much off of Flyon, not that power is everything but that seems the singular appeal of this thing.


The Flyon does seem like a bit much; especially the reported noise level. I've appreciated how much quieter my PW-SE motor has gotten as it has worn in and like the quietness of the Levo even more. A stranger on a Levo pranked me by rolling past and yelling "Cheater!"; I retorted before he pointed out that he was on an eBike. We chatted for a while before his unassisted friends caught up. No one is going to fool anyone on that beastly Flyon.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Pizza delivery anywhere


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Bigwheel said:


> So certainly lacks the caché of the Haibike but if the two went side by side I think you wouldn't be able to tell much difference performance wise.


How fast it can accelerate in a straight line? Yeah, probably.

Considering that this is indicative of the info regarding the frame geometry and kinematics, "Space Age, custom designed, beautiful Carbon frame", that Eric doesn't know diddly about designing bicycles, or either do his customers, I'd wager the Flyon actually rides a bit better.

I agree that a 60+lb ebike is not going to be at the top of everyone's list.


----------

